# Red River Valley Fair-Paris, TX



## st_kevans02 (Aug 12, 2013)

*2013 Red River Valley Fair Jr. Livestock Show
Saturday, September 28, 2013 @ Paris, Texas - Lamar Co. Fairgrounds
3 Rings - 3 Judges - Open all 4-H and FFA Members - Out of State Livestock IS Permitted​*
Heifer Rings A & B, Goats, & Lambs are TJLA Sanctioned Shows (Steers are not!) - You DO NOT have to be a member of TJLA to show!
Entry Fees = Ring #1 = $20 Steers & Heifers, Ring #2 = $15 Steers & Heifers, and Ring #3 $15 Lamb & Goats
(Heifer & Steers Exhibitors - You can show in just Ring #1, or you can pay & enter Ring #2 also!)
**Check In: 7:30-9:00 A.M. *Ring #1 & #3 start @ 10:00 *Ring #2 Starts @ 10:15 *Blow & Go on All Cattle*
*Space limited *Generators Allowed *May Arrive Friday from 9 A.M.-10:00 P.M. *$5 jackpot Showmanship**

*Ring #1 - Cattle A Ring = $20*
Prizes - Class Ribbons, Heifers- Grand & Res. Breed Rosettes & Steer/Heifer have Overall Grand & Res. Trophy Buckles! 
Jr. Beef Showmanship (13 & under)
Prospect Steer Show (900 lbs. and Under)
Progress Steer Show(901 lbs. and Over) 
TCCA Heifer Show
American, British, & Exotic 
Overall Grand & Res. Heifer

*Ring #2 - Cattle B Ring = $15*
Prizes - Class Ribbons, Heifers - Breed
Grand & Res. Rosettes, & Steers-
Grand & Res. Awards - No Overall in Heifers!
Sr. Beef Showmanship (14 & over)
Prospect Steer Show
(900 lbs. and Under)
Progress Steer Show
(901 lbs. and Over)
TCCA Heifer Show
American, British, & Exotic

*Ring #3 - Lambs & Goats = $15*
Prizes - Class Ribbons, Lambs - Grand
& Res. Breed Rosettes, & Lamb/ Goat
Overall Grand & Res. Buckles
Sr. Lamb Showmanship (14 & over)
Jr. Lamb Showmanship (13 & under)
TCLA Lamb Show
Sr. Goat Showmanship (14 & over)
Jr. Goat Showmanship (13 & under)
TCMGA Goat Show

For Info: Cattle = Tracy Denny @ (903) 737-2815 or (903) 517-0838 or Jeff Kinslow @ (903) 715-1346 or Kyle Kinslow @ (903) 249-6552
Lambs & Goats = Kelsey Evans @ (903) 517-6919 or Steve Tucker @ (903) 517-3291
*Website: http://www.rrvfair.org - Health Papers Required
*


----------

